# Apprentice tool belt/bag?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Not to be an ass, but the union should have all this information for you. They will tell you exactly what you need.

Which local? My buddy was in 302 before he moved.


----------



## OCFeeney1994 (Sep 16, 2014)

I know I need my own belt. They provide starter tools and boots which is great! Local 11 Los Angeles 

I'm sure I'll find out these details in bootcamp but I'm curious if other apprentices are using soft or leather belts


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Personally, I find the soft belts are more comfortable. I dont believe the union would care what type of belt you have, just that you have one that will carry your tools.


----------



## OCFeeney1994 (Sep 16, 2014)

Right on.. How's the work up in SF?


----------



## JF_Sawyer (Oct 30, 2014)

I always thought tool belts usually lead to back problems over time. Anyone with longtime use of a tool belts that can share their experiences?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A synthetic pouch is probably fine. You will learn to carry only the tools you need for the specific task. The rest you can carry in a bag or box. It isn't the belt that causes back problems, it's loading it up with everything you own that causes back problems.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

JF_Sawyer said:


> I always thought tool belts usually lead to back problems over time. Anyone with longtime use of a tool belts that can share their experiences?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been strapping one on for 40 years no problems yet.


----------



## JF_Sawyer (Oct 30, 2014)

Cool. Thanks for the input. I have a small electricians pouch for the tools I need as I'm working. I'll put off buying a tool belt until I'm obligated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> I have been strapping one on for 40 years no problems yet.




Yeah true 95% of the guys here aren't half the man you are!


----------



## Chase13 (Jan 14, 2014)

I got into local 7 recently and our union requires us to have a belt but imo it depends what type of work your doing. If your doing residential or commercial service work you can probably get away with using your pockets. If your doing industrial service work or construction you will definitely want a pouch


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Yeah true 95% of the guys here aren't half the man you are!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Good man:thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> I have been strapping one on for 40 years no problems yet.


Yeah, but you're a dog :laughing: .


----------



## ggrumpy (Sep 30, 2014)

Veto TP4 Bag for service calls, and for everything else Occidental leather 2" leather belt with Occidental Leather 5049 Electricians Pouch on one side and Occidental Leather 6104 Compact Utility Bag on other side.


----------



## DannyMaccs (Oct 22, 2012)

JF_Sawyer said:


> I always thought tool belts usually lead to back problems over time. Anyone with longtime use of a tool belts that can share their experiences?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've been in the trade for close to 5 years and sadly am already experiencing back pains. I gotta put less tools in my pouch and try to balance the weight better


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought this biga$$ Rackateers belt/pouch combo and it's a raging POS. Uncomfortable, gets caught on everything, the tape measure clip is useless and the hammer holder is in the very back so it's like I'm pulling a hammer out of my butt all the time and then, when I kneel down, I get a hammer handle jammed into my ballz.

Okay, end of rant...

I went back to the small leather pouch I used as an apprentice.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I'v been packing this since '68...










Note to 99, - check out the hammer location.

As to back stuff I blame any of that over the years on time spent on the couch. So I got a more comfy couch. 

Worked for me, others might get a newer younger...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

http://jimscustomleathercraft.com/

I use pouch #7

If you need more than that, you might be doing it wrong.


----------

